# مهندسی نرم افزار > مباحث مرتبط با مهندسی نرم‌افزار > تحصیلات دانشگاهی مرتبط با نرم افزار > سوال: ارشد نرم افزار يا ارشد هوش مصنوعي

## omidd1315

با سلام خدمت تمامي كساني كه اينجا فعاليت مي  كنند
غرض از زدن اين تاپيك اينه كه ، من بين اين دو رشته يكي رو ميخوام ادامه بدم 
حالا من بايد از كساني كه خبره هستند و اطلاعاتي دارند كمك بخوام
و اين خودش باعث ميشه كه افراد امثال من با ديدي بهتر راهشون رو ادامه بدن
و در آخر از تمامي كساني كه راهنمايي كنند كمال تشكر و سپاس رو دارم و اميدوارم موفق و پيروز و سر بلند باشند.

----------


## paeeizan

> با سلام خدمت تمامي كساني كه اينجا فعاليت مي  كنند
> غرض از زدن اين تاپيك اينه كه ، من بين اين دو رشته يكي رو ميخوام ادامه بدم 
> حالا من بايد از كساني كه خبره هستند و اطلاعاتي دارند كمك بخوام
> و اين خودش باعث ميشه كه افراد امثال من با ديدي بهتر راهشون رو ادامه بدن
> و در آخر از تمامي كساني كه راهنمايي كنند كمال تشكر و سپاس رو دارم و اميدوارم موفق و پيروز و سر بلند باشند.


.
.
.
 نرم.افزارررر

----------


## omidd1315

ممنون paeeizan خان با بحثايي كه تو اين انجمن شده به اين نتيجه رسيدم كه نرم افزار گزينه ي سنجيده و عاقلانه اي هستش .چون حتي با نرم افزار ميشه هوش مصنوعي رو دنبال كرد و كلا كستره كار و فعاليت زياد تري داره و ميشه گفت كه دست آدم يه جورايي بازه.

----------


## omidd1315

از كسايي كه چه رشته ي هوش و يا  نرم مي خونن و تحصيلاتي دارن تقاضا دارم كه ساكت نباشند و گفتارشون رو به سمع نظر من برسونن من حتما نظراتشون رو مي خونم و به گفتارشون احترام ميگذارم.

----------


## omidd1315

آقا هوش مصنوعياش دارند ميزنن جلو پس اون نرم افزارياي با غيرت كجا هستند.

----------


## محسن شامحمدی

به نظر من هوش مصنوعی با این که دامنه کمتری داره ولی بجاش دستمزدهای بالاتری داره.
ولی نرم افزار با این که حوزه بیشتری داره ولی خب دستمزدش کمتر از هوش مصنوعیه.
البته من زیاد با این فرمایشتون موافق نیستم



> حتي با نرم افزار ميشه هوش مصنوعي رو دنبال كرد


افرادی که به سمت رشته نرم افزار میان نمی تونن بصورت عمقی وارد دنیای هوش مصنوعی بشن.و در این رشته اگر بصورت عمقی وارد نشی که دیگه بدرد نمی خوره.
البته نظر شخصی من بود و درست و غلط بودنش با شما

----------


## sarah1361

راستش من هیچ شناختی از هوش ندارم تو دانشگاه همیشه نمرات مربوط به گرایش نرم افزاذم از 
هوش بهتر بوده برنامه نویسی هم می کنم یعنی زمینه فعالیتم تا حالا تو حوزه برنامه نویسی بوده امامجبورم برای ارشد هوش بخونم چون شهر محل سکونتم این رشته رو داره ومن نمی تونم برم شهر دیگه . راستش خیلی دلم می خواد بیشتر در مورد هوش بدونم شاید با دلگرمی بیشتری بخونم .

----------


## SystemAnalyst

تو ارشد هوش شما فقط هوش می خونین و کاملا تخصصی هست اما گرایش نرم افزار در واقع اصلا اسمش مناسب گرایش نیست.چون همه چیز شما می خونین یعنی اکثر دروسی که تو لیسانس خوندین رو پیشرفته همون ها را در ارشد نرم افزار می خوینین اما گرایش هوش کلیه دروس هوش هستند.این بستگی به خودتون داره که می خواین تخصصی جلو برید یا از اون ادم هایی هستین که دوست دارن علمشون وسیع باشه برین نرم افزار بهتره.البته کلیه گرایش ها تخصصی هستن به جز نرم افزار که وسیع هست

----------


## omidd1315

به این نتیجه رسیدم که علف باید به دهن بزی شیرین بیاد.
هر کسی باید طبق علاقه ای که داره تصمیم بگیره.
البته من قصد دارم هر دوتا رو شرکت کنم.
شاید با این فکر که یکیش بهتر شه.
دوستان اگه نظر خاصی دارند بفرمایین.

----------


## omidd1315

دوستان گرامي گرچه اين تاپيك قصد موضع گرفتن در برابر گرايشي از كامپيوتر رو نداره ولي شما 
به فرض اينكه بخوايين يك نفر رو راهنمايي كنيد ، شما كدام گرايش رو بهش توصيه مي كنيد.
تا حالا افراد زيادي به من در مورد گرايش نرم افزار توصيه كردند ولي شايد دليلش اين باشه كه تعدادشون نسبت هوش مصنوعي ها زيادتر باشه.
كلان اگه بخواييم امروز رو نگاه كنيم و نيم نگاهي به آينده داشته باشيم بايد فكر نرم افزار باشيم
اما اگه در انتظار فردا هستيم هوش مصنوعي حرف برا گفتن زياد داره.
از گرايش هاي آي تي اطلاعي ندارم ولي به نظر مي رسه بينابين امروز و فردا باشند كه خيلي ها مي گويند كه فرداش با شكوه تره.
در پايان.....
 دوستان گرامي ما رو از نظرتون بهرمند كنيد.

----------


## omidd1315

دوستان گرامی با پرس و جو هایی که انجام دادم افراد زیادی من رو به نرم افزار ترغیب می کنند
حالا خودتون هستید و خودتون .
اگر سرتون برای اختراع درد می کنه برید هوش ولی اگر در فازهای کد و ..... قرار دارید من نرم افزار رو پیشنهاد می دهم.

----------


## omidd1315

بازم سلام 
خيلي وقته كه سر نزدم ولي كسي هم نظري نداده.
از تمام كساني كه در اين نظر سنجي شركت مي كنند تقاضا دارم علت انتخابشون رو بيان كنند.
منتظر نظرات شما هستم.

----------


## omidd1315

دوستان لطفا فارسي بنويسيد.
از 500 نفر فقط 30-40 تا در نظر سنجي شركت كردند خواهشا دوستان همراهي كنند چون اين سوال افراد زيادي هست.

----------


## fbabaie

سلام خدمت دوستان 
من کارشناس نرم افزارم
میخوام ارشد هوش بخونم اما نمیدونم چی باید بخونم نه جزوه دارم :افسرده:  نه منابع  :افسرده: خواهش می کنم من رو راهنمایی کنید
اگر هم جزوه داشتید  و لازم نداشتید به من بفروشید
ممنون

----------


## omidd1315

> سلام خدمت دوستان 
> من کارشناس نرم افزارم
> میخوام ارشد هوش بخونم اما نمیدونم چی باید بخونم نه جزوه دارم نه منابع خواهش می کنم من رو راهنمایی کنید
> اگر هم جزوه داشتید  و لازم نداشتید به من بفروشید
> ممنون


دوست عزيزم سلام
اول اينكه به عنوان تاپيك توجه نكرده ايد.
دوما بحث شما به اين موضوع ارتباطي ندارد.

اما جهت راهنمايي شما مي توانيد در تاپيك هاي ديگر اين تالار جستجو كنيد.
مطمئن هستم به به نتيجه ي خوبي مي رسيد.

----------


## omidd1315

دوستان گرامي خواهشان در جهت راهنمايي در پرس و جو شركت كنند و اگر مايل بوديد دليل انتخاب گرايش خود را توضيح مختصري بدهند.
با تشكر فراوان از همكاري شما دوستان گرامي.

----------


## strongxxx

من معماري را انتخاب كردم چون رشته خودمه  :لبخند گشاده!:  البته ليسانس نرم افزار خوندم ولي 
به خاطر تنفر از درس كامپايلر  :گیج:  تغيير گرايش دادم  :لبخند:

----------


## omidd1315

سلام مجدد خدمت دوستاني كه همشون رو دوست دارم
يك ماه ديگه به كنكور ارشد مونده.
حالا
شما شير هستيد يا روباه؟
تجربه ثابت كرده كه اگه در يك گرايش شركت كني شانست واسه قبولي بيشتره.
پس
يادمون باشه كه رو يك گرايش تاكيد داشته باشيم.

----------


## benyamin367

به نظر من هوش مصنوعی خیلی رشته با حالتریه البته اگه علاقه داشته باشید اون وقت دیگه اصلا حرف نداره!
البته مهم نظر و علاقه خودتونه.

----------


## omidd1315

بسيار متشكر ميشم از دوستاني كه نظرشون رو اعلام مي كنند
خواهشمند است علت انتخاب خودتون رو بزارين كه همه با اطلاع شوند.

----------


## omidd1315

نرم افزارياش زياد شدن شما چي؟؟

----------


## Mahdi1001

سلام
من نرم انتخاب کردم البته هم لیسانس هم فوق گرایش نرم بودم اما واقعا بسته به علاقه داره .
اینم بگم که ارشد واسه نرم هم تخصصی میشه و دوستانی که میگن این طور نیست بیان من چارت بهشون بدم ، شما نی تونین هر چی لیسانس خوندین ارشد پیشرفتشو بخونین اما می تونینم نخونینو تویه حوزه خواص درس انتخاب کنین متناسب با علاقه خودتون . تز ارشدتونم در هر ضمینه ای بخواین میتونین بردارین حتی هوش  :چشمک:

----------


## SilverLearn

سلام مي دونم كه الان خيلي براي جواب دير شده ولي منم مي خواستم نظرمو بگم من كه الان فعلا كارشناسي نرم افزار مي خونم و اين گرايش رو خيلي دوست دارم ولي اين باعث نميشه كه من از هوش مصنوعي دست بكشم 
بگذار تا يه چيزي بگم ما كه رشته كامپيوتر حالا هر گرايشي را براي ادامه تحصيل انتخاب كرديم نبايد به درسهاي كزايي توي دانشگاه اكتفا كنيم و بگيم كه با گذراندن واحد هاي درسي در دانشگاه اطلاعات ما كافي هست همونجور كه خودتون مي دونيد بعضي از رشته ها مثل رشته ما اطلاعات آن هم فرار هست و هم با آمدن تكنولوژي يا فناوري جديد حتي مي تونه اطلاعات قبلي رو نقض كنه پس بايد به منابع ديگري فكر كرد و تا بينهايت به دنبال علم ( علم كامپيوتري) رفت آيا با من هم عقيده نيستيد؟ 
خوب من خودم در مورد هوش مصنوعي در برنامه نويسي تحقيق زيادي كردم پس هوش مصنوعي هم مي تونه به نرم افزار هم ربط داشته باشه نه؟

----------


## omidd1315

نتيجه========================================  ====================> آخرش علاقه (هر كاري)

----------


## fa_karoon

سلام به همه دوستان
بحث جالبی بود. من هم دقیقا سر این دو راهی مانده ام از طرفی علاقه ام وافرم به هوش و شبیه سازی روبات(شبیه سازی روبات های انسان نمای فوتبالیست) و نیز عدم علاقه به مطالعه درسهای کامپایلر و طراحی پیاده سازی و پایگاه داده باعث می شه بیشتر به سمت هوش بروم. اما ترس از اینکه اگر قبول هم بشوم نتوانم واحد های این گرایش را(به خاطر سطح دشواری دروس) پاس کنم دو دل می شوم. 
از طرفی یکی از اساتید دانشگاهمان هم می گفت نرم افزار بخوان اما واحد هایت را هوش بردار، و نیز می گویند به لحاظ بازار کار مدرک نرم افزار را بیشتر می خواهند، اما در مورد بازار کار خودم معتقدم که درسی که می خوانیم می تواند تا یک جایی متفاوت از فعالیت های درآمد زایمان باشد. و پس از تخصص در هوش به بحث درآمدزایی آن بپردازیم
هنوز هم نمی دانم کدام

----------


## soroushp

خب ما هم یک نظری بدیم:
اگر به مباحث تحلیلی ، ریاضیات پیشرقته علاقه دارید هوش گزینه ی برتر هست اما اگر به تحلیل سیستم ، کد نویسی ، بازار کار علاقه مندید نرم افرار رو پیشنهاد می کنم ، هوش مصنوعی درحال حاضر بیشتر جنبه ی تحقیقاتی داره و کمتر تو جهان بهش توجه میشه به خاطر بحث humanless و اینو بگم که شما اگر نرم افزار بری 3 واحد بیشتر نمی تونی هوش برداری و استادتون به احتمال زیاد سرکار گذاشته...

----------


## Gangstar

من واسه اینکه بفهمم تو رمینه هوش قوی تر هستم یا نرم افزار، تو یک ترم نظریه زبانها و ماشینها با طراحی الگوریتم و مدار منطقی رو ورداشتم، نمره هام به ترتیب 19، 20، 20 شد معدل کل من هم حدود 19 شد و یک جلسه هم غیبت نداشتم، ترم بعد هم طراحی و پیاده سازی و مباحث ویژه و اصول طراحی پایگاه داده ورداشتم نمره هام به ترتیب 19. 17 . 19 شده، معدل کل هم حدود 17 شد 

به نظرم من دروس هوش رو قورت می دم و بی نهایت از مطالعه دروسش لذت می برم امیدوارم شما از انتخابی که می کنی پشیمون نشی، برای تصمیمات بزرگ اول علاقه خودت رو در نظر بگیر بعد تجربه دیگران رو بکار بگیر

از انتخاب خودت و تجربه هات هم به ما بگو تا بتونیم ازشون استفاده کنیم

امیدوارم موفق باشی

----------


## micro24

با سلام

بنظرمن اول علاقه حرف اول را میزند ولی کسی که می خواهید ایران زندگی کند نرم افزار بخواند، هوش مصنوعی توی خارج از کشور بازار خیلی خوبی دارد و راحت تر میشود در زمینه هوش مصنوعی مقاله داد.

----------


## aakh1361

به سمت هر کدوم که علاقه داری برو

----------


## fakhravari

به نظر من هوش چیزی نیست جز الگریتم.
و در ایران هم تازه وارد شده . من که اطلاع دقیق ندارم اما باید جز رشته های الگریتمی و شبیه سازی باشه. و با بدست اوردن اطلاعات میشه نرم افزاری درست کرد

----------

